# افضل شركة بترول فى مصر



## ويزارد (11 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كنت اوود طرح موضوع للمناقشة فى رايكم ما هى افضل شركة بترول فى مصر من حيث المرتب و المميزات و الاستقرار الى اخره


----------

